# ? 'bout building 1911



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Would it be more expensive building up a 1911 with parts or buy a 1911 and replace what you wanted to change?

I'm a novice when it comes to 1911's. I carry a Glock but have lusted over 1911's for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was going to do it I would buy a Springfield GI or a Para Ord. I would also buy a book by Jerry Kuhnhausen called the Colt .45 Automatic Volume 1. Quality parts add up in a hurry and before you know it you can have a bundle tied up in one. The big thing is you can say you done it yourself. I would say you might save a $100 or so but that's about all. Good luck if you try it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How much is personal pride in a job well done worth? What you spend on parts will cost you but the pride you get from showing off your work is priceless.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i thought about doing it
and haven't yet
but when i do i won't do expensive parts - just getting it together would be a big accomplishment for me


----------



## Koontzy (Oct 17, 2007)

I was just reading a magazine at walmart tonight and there was a 5 page thing about building your own 1911.... the author is doing a series of building a 1911... he gave a few places to buy stuff to build one, and he said on average building a 1911 is cheaper.....

another mag I saw a couple months ago said that you can build a 1500 dollar 1911 for around 600.....

I am also thinking bout building a 1911... your work, your name on it...... why not?


----------



## Koontzy (Oct 17, 2007)

also the author said(and this was appealing to me) is that when you build your own 1911 you can build a caliber you like(instead of .45) yo can do .22, .40 .357 ect....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Koontzy said:


> I was just reading a magazine at walmart tonight and there was a 5 page thing about building your own 1911.... the author is doing a series of building a 1911... he gave a few places to buy stuff to build one, and he said on average building a 1911 is cheaper.....
> 
> another mag I saw a couple months ago said that you can build a 1500 dollar 1911 for around 600.....
> 
> I am also thinking bout building a 1911... your work, your name on it...... why not?


Do you remember what you were reading?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> If I was going to do it I would buy a Springfield GI or a Para Ord. I would also buy a book by Jerry Kuhnhausen called the Colt .45 Automatic Volume 1. Quality parts add up in a hurry and before you know it you can have a bundle tied up in one. The big thing is you can say you done it yourself. I would say you might save a $100 or so but that's about all. Good luck if you try it.


Thanks. It seems that book is out of print but I may be able to find a used one.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Koontzy said:


> also the author said(and this was appealing to me) is that when you build your own 1911 you can build a caliber you like(instead of .45) yo can do .22, .40 .357 ect....


Yea, but why anything but .45?:anim_lol:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

45fan said:


> Yea, but why anything but .45?:anim_lol:


I used to think the same way, myself, but then I tried a few 10mm's and they are appealing. The 10mm seems to give the .45 ACP a run for its money.

But, the .45 ACP is so versatile. The 185gr. Sierra JHC bullet really does expand, and in moderate target loadings with the 185gr. Jacketed wadcutters in a fine tuned Gold Cup, nothing surpasses it for accuracy.

Bob Wright


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> I used to think the same way, myself, but then I tried a few 10mm's and they are appealing. The 10mm seems to give the .45 ACP a run for its money.
> 
> But, the .45 ACP is so versatile. The 185gr. Sierra JHC bullet really does expand, and in moderate target loadings with the 185gr. Jacketed wadcutters in a fine tuned Gold Cup, nothing surpasses it for accuracy.
> 
> Bob Wright


How fast can you push that sierra 185 gr? sounds good for varmits, but is it heavy enough for defense?


----------



## 45 doctor (Oct 23, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Would it be more expensive building up a 1911 with parts or buy a 1911 and replace what you wanted to change?
> 
> I'm a novice when it comes to 1911's. I carry a Glock but have lusted over 1911's for as long as I can remember.


I think one of the first things you should do is get the 1911 books by Patrick Swneey who is a very respected gunsmith and a good writer. He goes over most every major 1911 on the market and points out the high and low points of each gun. He also explains how 1911's work and he is just fun to read. I have never built one from the ground up but I have made changes to mine to make them work for what I will be using them for. It's not hard to do but the choices for parts seem endless and there is some fitting that will need to be done.

Which ever way you go, I wish you all the best. There is nothing better than having someone look at you gun and say, "Wow, that's cool".


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I understand the higher initial investment part... and I plan on buying a "base gun" really soon. But I think my "base gun" will be a Springfield Armory Long Slide Loaded.

I really enjoy the idea of a custom gun, but I'd rather customize a Mercedes, than try to make a Chevy into one...

I understand Springfield has a Lifetime warrantee on their guns... I'm just concerned how quickly that warrantee goes out the door when you start tweaking?

JW


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Building a 1911 is, most likely, an expensive proposition. At least more expensive than buying a gun off the shelf.
But heck, if you're so inclined, why not?
My advice would be to find a genuine POS. You know, something that the cat drug in. Something rusted, wore out and beat to death... then give it new life. And do it *your* way!
Best of luck:mrgreen:!


----------

